# yet another cauldron witch in the making



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I built the cauldron last year and my sister was this witch. This year, my sister is 1200 miles away so I needed to replace her... based on the scare-fx how-to, but no head-turning motor. (maybe next year) the Mrs has a black dress and a cape we're likely to dress her with... still a work in progress. I wasn't going to do a witch but we found the mask at walmart and it was perfect... the Mrs made the eyes with some polymer clay painted, w/ ez-eyes and I applied the expoxy.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice mask NickG. That's gonna look great.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Nicely Done!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

She's spooky!! I like her! gave me some ideas to Thankx!

Good job


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking great!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks really neat. I had plans for this year, but my own props are falling almost impossibly behind.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Lookin' good! I love the mask! The WM here has nothing like that! (figures)


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

built the wiper motor stirring mechanism, running that on low speed at 5v to get a realistic stirring speed. Added the dress and cape, still needs a little fitting, need to find fabric for the sleeves... added a cd player with krough's 2006 witch track. still need the plumbing for the fogger... undecided if I'll chill it or not - seems like chilling it would need a check valve to keep it from pouring out the bottom.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

nearly done.... posted a short video on youtube:


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

that is very cool. that mask is awesome! are you planning to light her face a bit? it looked a little dark in the video. nice work!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

the garage (ala witch shop) will be lit w/ some red lighting.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great! I'm working on mine as well, also w/o the head turning motion this year (but in 2008 for sure). I like the stirring speed. Did you use scarefx technique for the hands? How difficult was it? My motor should be arriving today so I'm anxious to get the motion going. Nice work!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

pretty much made the hands like the scarefx - I used a pvc end cap with 5 sections of coat hangar stuck through it and I used sections of plumbing tubing that I found at home depot as the "bones" to make rigid sections, same scale as my hands only a little longer for the fingers of the gloves - the tubing was sold in a 3 or 4' length, some sort of flexable tubing that is about 1/2" outter diameter. It's a little skinny for the ghoul gloves (from kmart) but it does the job.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

She's lookin' good!!!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

She looks just like my sister,lol

Nice Job !!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice! That's a big cauldron! I see I'll have to check out walmart for some masks again hehe


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That looks great! Very cool mask and the outfit rocks! The stirring is incredibly smooth as well. I have to agree with Nancj though, her face is a smidge dark. ScareFx lit his from the bottom which gives an incredibly spooky look. It looks terrific now but that might give an even cooler effect.

You did a really wonderful job NickG!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

finished up the witch except for a test of the chilled fog & check valve...


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

wow looks like she is ready to do some cooking!!!! Nice Job !!!


----------

